# Autoplay part



## kreilly089 (16 h ago)

I have a Bosch Autoplay installed in my 2019 nissan sentra. The LG display LA070WVE SL02 is separated. When searching for replacement all I can find is LA070WVE SL01 are they interchangeable? Bosch radio 2591A5UDOA 

Your assistance is appreciated. 

Ken


----------

